# '13 Youth Turkey Hunt Success Video



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Great start to the year, I had the opportunity to take a friend and help him harvest his first bird on the youth hunt, right after he shot it he said "That is the coolest thing I have ever done!" and three days later I was lucky enough to harvest my bird. Hope everyone has a good rest of the season and GOOD LUCK!
Thanks to Steven Hunt for coming up and helping on the youth hunt! He helped his dad harvest a nice bird I'll see if I can't get the picture from him and throw it up on here.

YOUTH HUNT VIDEO LINK:





Pics taken from the Video


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Coolest thing ever?*

Wait a minute...Smoot thought killing that bird was cooler than English class?

I just don't get it. :-?

Nice pics and cool video, but you had the wrong retriever grabbing that bird! Toby's mouth is just the right size for turkeys!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome man, way to go.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!


Birddogger, 
English is so much funner then shooting a gobler and you now that's a fact, I've herd your storyies!  Well Smoot might of said that but if he ment it, he didn't hear the stories I heard!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Verry clebber, Kate.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh ya that is smooty. Didn't recognize him without the mullet;-). Nice birds guys!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That was awesome!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Way cool!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Oh ya that is smooty. Didn't recognize him without the mullet;-). Nice birds guys!


I'm glad that thing is gone! But I'll give the kid credit he could pull it off! Now if you know Smoot, do I know you?

Thanks guys for the kind remarks!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

katorade said:


> I'm glad that thing is gone! But I'll give the kid credit he could pull it off! Now if you know Smoot, do I know you?
> 
> Thanks guys for the kind remarks!


No. At least I don't know you. Actually, I don't really know smoot that well, just seen him around.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey katorade, what part of the state did you guys get the birds?


----------

